# How do you get better at judging yardage?



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

*walk it off*

My tried & true method is to judge everything i see & then walk it off. i.e., the corner of the truck looks to be 32yds- pace count says off by 7yds. The skid loader is just over 20; pace count says 22yds. I'm a landscape contractor so I can do this all day. :tongue: 
U could cheat by using a range finder.


----------



## lonewolf1330 (Jun 7, 2006)

what helps me is i have 4 bag targets set up at 20 30 40 50 and shoot from 1 spot then when shooting 3d i can visualize my targets helps me alot i also do the same as cobowhntr everyone will have different things just find what helps you most ant practice nothing beats that


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

If you judge by what the target looks like @ different distances? You will need to start looking @ alot of targets @ different distances. Go to the range without your bow, and judge targets. If you judge by the ground you can practice anywhere outside. One thing that I do when I go to the range to judge and not shoot is make a game out of it. I take a score card and judge the target and write down what my number is. Then I hit it with my rangefinder. Then I score it like this.
Dead on=11
1yd off=10
2yd off=8
3yd off=5
You can make notes on the card about what target it was and how it was set. I also put the date and range on my cards. A use the info on them to see what I need to work on.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Bottom line is you got to have Mckenzie targets...alot of them if not all of them. The pros have all the targets...Levi Morgan, Jeff Hopkins ect... 
If you really want to get serious start buying targets at the auctions.:darkbeer: I judge far more than shoot my bow...I know I can drive nails at 50 yards but I cant drive nails with my judging yardage.

I dont disagree with what has been said so far either.:wink:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

BrentW said:


> Bottom line is you got to have Mckenzie targets...alot of them if not all of them. QUOTE]
> 
> Can't agree here. Anything that makes a distance will work and work fine. A log, tree, rock, anything. I shoot most Rineharts and judge distance to McKenzie just as good as the next guy. I also know that 6 steps (natural steps) equals 5 yards for me. I like picking something I absolutely feel is X number of yards, like 10 or 20 yards and go from there. I also try to judge from the target back to me. Step off to the side if possible and get a different angle/look can help. Though size of animal can help, it can also make you second guess and 90% of the time your first guess is the better.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

I like to put flags every ten yards from my 50yd spot so that when i get to my range I can still see the flags and that helps alot :tongue:


----------



## our_finest_hour (Sep 16, 2007)

I have 3 of those small rinehart targets that are similar to the 18-1 but smaller and more round.

https://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=10970/621.0.5912.0.0.0.0 

I take them by the handle and throw them different distances in my yard then pick a spot and shoot. Works well for me.


----------



## jcoop360 (Mar 20, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> BrentW said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line is you got to have Mckenzie targets...alot of them if not all of them. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

our_finest_hour said:


> I have 3 of those small rinehart targets that are similar to the 18-1 but smaller and more round.
> 
> https://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=10970/621.0.5912.0.0.0.0
> 
> I take them by the handle and throw them different distances in my yard then pick a spot and shoot. Works well for me.


I do the same thing ,also helps you to focus on a small target at say 50 yards if you miss the 9 inch ball you lose an arrow helps add a little pressure to the shot


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

The simple answer is practice whenever you can. Some of the best 3d shooters I know practice judging alot more than shooting. 

Heres a link with some good advice.

http://http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=635903


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry the link didn 't work. Its in the general archery information.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=635903

Here it is :thumbs_up


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Buy a good rangefinder and a fist full of batteries then practise, practise, practise. Take the dog out to the woods or local trails and make a game of estimating the distance to rocks, stumps, anything which gives a reading. Look for different light conditions, tricky terrain, any variable which might fool your eyes. I don't shoot every day but I make a point of ranging 20 to 50 "targets". Your rangefinding will improve within a month. Accurate ranging means points every time you step up to the peg.


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks to everyone posted!!!!


----------



## massarcher (Mar 16, 2007)

one thing you can try is to cover the target with the top of your limb, you'll get to know how much of the target your limb covers at different yardages. If this is illegal disregard it but I don't think it is.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

BrentW said:


> Bottom line is you got to have Mckenzie targets...alot of them if not all of them. The pros have all the targets...Levi Morgan, Jeff Hopkins ect...
> If you really want to get serious start buying targets at the auctions.:darkbeer: I judge far more than shoot my bow...I know I can drive nails at 50 yards but I cant drive nails with my judging yardage.
> 
> I dont disagree with what has been said so far either.:wink:


to be at the top yes. to get better no. you can buy a couple targets and shoot different areas and practice judging several ways until you find what your best at, then practice it. shoot less arrows and judge more yardage. use a rangefinder and use it after you judge but before you shoot. practice shooting the correct distance not the wrong one.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

The best way I have found is to walk around in the woods with a Rangefinder. Pick out objects judge them and them double check with the rangefinder. Do that for an hour a day, before or after shooting for the day.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

massarcher said:


> one thing you can try is to cover the target with the top of your limb, you'll get to know how much of the target your limb covers at different yardages. If this is illegal disregard it but I don't think it is.


this is illegal.


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

massarcher said:


> one thing you can try is to cover the target with the top of your limb, you'll get to know how much of the target your limb covers at different yardages. If this is illegal disregard it but I don't think it is.



This is known as framing and it is illegal


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Your best bet*

Attend as many 3d events as you can.

Take time after the shoot to go back with rangefinder and judge some targets.

Seeing targets is by far the best way to judge.
DB


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I read in an older Randy Ulmer aricle where he said something like, only practice judging 3-D targets. I've tried walk around the woods and rangefinder rocks, tree's etc. and it only helps marginally. You have to see the targets you shoot at regularly to improve your yardage judging. Shoot as much 3D as you can and own as many targets as you can. Also, practice laying out 5 yard increments on the ground before every practice shot in your yard at home. That helps a little, but not as much as seeing 3D targets as much as you can.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Attend as many 3d events as you can.
> 
> Take time after the shoot to go back with rangefinder and judge some targets.
> 
> ...




+1 The more targets I see the better I get.


----------



## Rose-n-Arrows (Mar 30, 2008)

cath8r said:


> I read in an older Randy Ulmer aricle where he said something like, only practice judging 3-D targets. I've tried walk around the woods and rangefinder rocks, tree's etc. and it only helps marginally. You have to see the targets you shoot at regularly to improve your yardage judging. Shoot as much 3D as you can and own as many targets as you can. Also, practice laying out 5 yard increments on the ground before every practice shot in your yard at home. That helps a little, but not as much as seeing 3D targets as much as you can.


I mostly agree here, but if you are unable to make it to a lot of 3-d shoots due to gas prices, any method of distance judging will be helpful. Also, I love McKenzie targets, but the animals that show up don't always reflect the McKenzie bull's size, so you may give it too much yardage. Say you're looking for a cow elk and a calf pops out...if you don't know how to judge the terrain, you could end up with a less than favorable shot.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

visualize a farmers fence .... If the fence is built correctly ..each post will be 5 yards apart ..

also figure out how far you can see the rings with a naked eye in differant lighting conditions and target colors .. on a mac Mule deer i can see the rings with my naked eye to 34 yards ... in the sunlight ..31 in the shadow ..If i can see the rings then I know how far its not ..and go from there


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I spend ALOT of time using the rangefinder and just getting use to target size and practice , practice, practice the more you do it the better you get


----------



## steve60x (Jan 15, 2009)

+20076 or something see a ton of targets and practice practice practice!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

insideout27 said:


> What training techniques can be used to get better at judging yardage? Don't be shy, I'd like to hear them all. Thanks


I just yell "Nice shot! What did you say you shot that for!" 

Actually I use my laser range finder and pick spots and guess the yardages. I also take out my hunting bow, sighted in for rubber blunts and shoot gophers (ground squirrels to some of you).



Bowzone_Mikey said:


> visualize a farmers fence .... If the fence is built correctly ..each post will be 5 yards apart ..


Or 6 yds or 7 yds or whatever the farmer feels like :lol: Oil companies on the other hand measure the spacing.


----------



## Tip (May 3, 2004)

PRACTICE Practice then practice sum more and after that go practice


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Judge it!!*

I use 3 methods to judge the distance to every target. Reason being one will not work for all targets due to different variables. Some are steep down or up. Some are across broken ground, ditch or other. Open field or a tunnel. 

1. Judge the distance by judging half way to the target then double it.
2. Judge 20, 30, 40 and so on.
3. Judge strictly on target size. Get to know the targets and what they look like at different distances.

I just go with whichever method is giving me the best vibe (after I use all three) Most of the time I come out close using all three but not always. Sometimes I walk up and the distance will just hit me in the face, sometimes not. Walking around all day pacing off to different points is good pratice and will show you things that can make it difficult to judge them accurately sometimes.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the best way to do this is fine a half way point. Whether it be a tree, a rock, etc... You look @ that and judge the yardage that way, most of time you'll be within 3-5 yds.


----------



## turkeyslinger (Feb 28, 2009)

to start out count the ground (by 10yd or 20yd or what ever your comfortable with) after doing that you will get more comfortable with judging longer ranges.when your driving or doing other stuff try to judge the distance of stationary objects.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*How serious are you?*



jcoop360 said:


> SonnyThomas said:
> 
> 
> > Have to chime in here. Although no method can and is "right" for everyone. If you talk to the guys who are winning and competative at a high level of 3d. They (mostly) only shoot McKenzie targets. They also body size these targets, and some don't give a hoot if there is ground between them and the target or not! They look at body size. These guys look at the target and KNOW how far it is by how big it is and what detail they see on the target. It does the IBO or ASA shooter little good to LOOK at a Rinehart when they need to be looking and studying McKenzie targets.
> ...


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Attend as many 3d events as you can.
> 
> Take time after the shoot to go back with rangefinder and judge some targets.
> 
> ...





la.basscat said:


> +1 The more targets I see the better I get.


+2 I can tell when I havent shot in a week or two. 

I shot an ASA qualifier and 98% of the targets were rhinehardts, the other were delta and some mckenzies I havent seen in a long long time. This is why I love Jerry and Margie Carter, they have the up to date ASA targets on their range at Circle-C.

Reading off the ground will only get you so far, I saw a target at Augusta that proves this point! Learn to judge of body size and detail, it takes a while to get it down. But use it and practice it. Your goal should be within a yard everytime!


----------



## martinbengal (Jun 13, 2009)

if u go to a shop that u shoot indoors at now wat the yardage it helps u have a better understandin about it


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I practice judging all the time .like already said Pick out something then pace it off .Look at targets (know what target your looking at ) body size .I make a guess by the ground,then look at the size of the target ,then judge from the target back,to the stake im shooting from.
Someday's one works better then the other ,somedays nothing works,some days they all work .
But practice as much as you can .I walk a lot at work so I'm always judging stuff .If we ever start shooting ,pumps ,light poles ,trucks watch out I'm ready.
Pick something that works for you ,Good luck .


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> visualize a farmers fence .... If the fence is built correctly ..each post will be 5 yards apart ..


Speaking of fences Mikey, don't you use a rope somehow?


----------



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)

My friends and I take arrows tipped with judo points and take a walk, picking out leaves on the side of a bank or old stumps, to shoot at. Over time it has really improved our judging ability.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

one thing I forgot about, there's also the Reinhart ball, I don't use it much though. Too chicken with the ACE's I'm using right now.


----------

